# Is Altamira sizing crazy?



## Schmungbeen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently test rode an Altamira 2.0 55cm bike - liked it, but thought it was too long/I was too stretched out. The dealer didn't have a 53cm in stock to try, so he ordered in a 2013 2.2 (with UDi2 for a fantastic price) - but I'm now confused after reading the geometry charts. I see effective top tube as being important, but then stack and reach also come into it. I'm now a little worried (as this is essentially a special order bike) that it will be too small!

So my question is this: you out there who are about 6' tall - what size altamiras are you riding? It seems to be an in-between height to be with these particular bikes.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am 5'7" 31" inseam and the Altamira 53cm frame fits me well. I did shorten the stock stem from 100cm to 90cm and the seat is slightly forward of center, but the 53cm frame is good for me. I found most 52cm frames cramped feeling when I test rode bikes. Perhaps the 55cm would be better and adjust the stem and seat position as needed during fitment


----------



## Schmungbeen (Sep 5, 2012)

Interesting. I'm 6' with a 33.5" inseam - I've read people of similar size to me riding a 53... maybe it's a personal preference thing?


----------



## Sardond (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm also 5'7 with a 31" inseam. I'm on a 53cm altamira. I'll admit I am stretched out on it and I have long monkey arms, but I do like the feel. I'll be experimenting with stem length just for the heck of it tho. I Did gamble on buying this bike without seeing/test riding it and probably would have went a size down if I could have.


----------

